# Die Teichvorstellung vom Schlumpf



## Papaschlumpfv6 (20. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute

Ich heiße Sven bin 35 Jahre alt und komme aus Cloppenburg (NIedersachsen).
Da wir unseren Garten neugestalten wollen (Terrasse neu, Rasen neu usw.) habe ich mich bei einem Teich durchgesetz. Er ist zwar nicht Groß, nur ein 1000l Fertigteich aber für den Anfang ist er schon nicht schlecht. Später mal möchte ich einen größeren Teich haben, aber erst wenn unser Junior den Rasen nicht mehr in beschlag hat. Kann also noch dauern.
Der Teich soll einen kleinen Bachlauf bekommen, der aber noch nicht fertig ist. 
Die Pumpe dafür habe ich mir letztes Wochenende gekauft.
Hier mal ein paar Bilder von unserem Projekt.

                 

Anregungen für die Randgestaltung besonders für den schwarzen Rand werden gerne angenommen, genausowie alles andere. Bin nämlich absolut neu auf dem Gebiet.

Gruß


----------



## Doc (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Teichvorstellung vom Schlumpf*

Sitzt doch schonmal und sieht schick aus an dem Plätzchen!   Gut eingeschlämmt?
Randgestaltung ... So feines Geflecht haben wir damals genommen, andere nehmen Ufermatten und bepflanzen diese.


----------



## Joerg (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Teichvorstellung vom Schlumpf*

Hallo Sven,
das sieht doch schon mal ganz gut aus, mein erster Teich war auch nicht größer und der Bachlauf hat ihn zu Leben erweckt. 
Die "Schale" hat doch einen umlaufenden Rand, hol dir da von von anderen Teichbesitzern Ableger und nächstes Frühjahr siehst du ihn nicht mehr. Damit sich im Teich auch was tut, solltest du auch Unterwasserpflanzen reinmachen.
Meine Frau fand die Folie mit Kies recht angenehm, die kann den schwarzen Rand erst mal gut abdecken.


----------



## animei (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Teichvorstellung vom Schlumpf*

Hallo Sven,

wenn ich die Angaben in Deinem Profil richtig verstehe, planst Du, Goldfische einzusetzen. Das solltest Du Dir bei 1000 Liter nochmal überlegen. Wenn denn unbedingt Fische, dann lieber kleinere Arten wie __ Moderlieschen, Elritzen o. ä.


----------



## Annett (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Teichvorstellung vom Schlumpf*

Hallo Sven.

Da muss ich Anita zustimmen. Lass den Teich besser ohne Fische und Du wirst mit Deinem Junior viele Stunden auf dem Bauch liegend vor dem Teich verbringen...
Pflanzen sollten aber alsbald einziehen, sonst seht ihr vor Schwebalgen bald gar nichts mehr.


----------



## Christine (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Teichvorstellung vom Schlumpf*

Hallo Sven,

im Prinzip möchte ich mich meinen Vorrednern anschließen und Dich herzlich Willkommen heißen. Ich habe da aber noch etwas Lesestoff für Dich gefunden:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24374
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28858


----------



## Papaschlumpfv6 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Teichvorstellung vom Schlumpf*

Hallo ihr alle  

Danke erstmal für eure Antworten.
Der Teich wurde in zwei Schritten eingeschlämmt.
An die Folie habe ich auch schon gedacht, aber sie ist auch dementsprechend Teuer. Und ich denke sie wird auch unschöne Falten schmeißen bei den Rundungen. Mir wurde auch schon vorgeschlagen Kiesel an den Rand zu kleben.
Unterwasserpflanzen werde ich auf jedenfall noch ein Paar reinmachen, desweiteren möchte ich eine Miniseerose haben. Schön finde ich auch die Wasserlilie.
Bislang habe ich noch keine Algen sehen können, die Pumpe läuft ja schon obwohl nichts drin ist, sie muss ja auch erstmal bakterien aufbauen um später richtig zu funktionieren.
Wollte zuerst den Bachlauf fertig haben bevor ich die Pflanzen einsetze.

Gruß


----------



## Maifisch (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Teichvorstellung vom Schlumpf*

Hallo Sven!
Hast nen sehr schönen Platz gefunden für deinen Teich. Gefällt mir sehr. 
Das mit den Fischen würd ich mir sehr gut überlegen..... Ich hatte vorher auch ne 420 l Schüssel dort hab ich __ Moderlieschen eingesetzt. Aber an was ich nicht dachte, war, dass die nämlich abends aus dem Wasser springen um Mücken zu fangen. Und rat mal, wo die dann waren........ Ich bin min. 20 mal abends raus und hab sie wieder eingesammelt. Deiner ist zwar größer, aber ob sie da nicht daneben springen, bleibt fraglich. Und dann haben wir schnellstmöglich den großen Teich ausgebaggert. Hatten wir sowieso vor und so ging es dann halt etwas schneller...) sehr zu meiner Freude!!
Nachher ist mir wieder eingefallen, dass schon mal wo gelesen zu haben, habs aber leider vergessen. Außerdem können die sich wahnsinnig vermehren. Ich hatte noch fünf Stück und aus denen wurden heuer mal schnell um die 300........
So viel meine Erfahrung zu den Moderlieschen, bei den anderen fehlt mir leider diesselbe. 

LG Sonja


----------



## Papaschlumpfv6 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Teichvorstellung vom Schlumpf*

Hallo Christine
Da hast du mir  aber viel zu lesen gegeben, aber das macht nichts ich lerne gerne dazu 
Also das Fachgeschäft in unserer Nähe meinte das ich so 5 Goldfische locker drin halten könnte aber nicht mehr.

Gruß


----------



## Joerg (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Teichvorstellung vom Schlumpf*

Hallo Sven,
mit den Pflanzen kannst du jetzt schon anfangen. Dann können die schon mal anwachsen.

Das mit den 5 Goldfischen ist richtig und für die Größe eigentlich kein Problem - aber ......
wenn die sich wohlfühlen, kannst du jedes Frühjahr 50 verschenken. 

Wenn es wegen der Kinder unbedingt kleine bunte sein sollen, würde ich mindestens __ Shubunkin nehmen.
Dann mach dir aber auch Gedanken um einen Filter, damit es ihnen auch gut geht.


----------



## Springmaus (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Teichvorstellung vom Schlumpf*

_Hallo,

wie schön das mal jemand in der Nähe wohnt 


 Schubis sind auch Goldfische und vermehren sich auch!_


----------



## Papaschlumpfv6 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Teichvorstellung vom Schlumpf*



Joerg schrieb:


> Hallo Sven,
> mit den Pflanzen kannst du jetzt schon anfangen. Dann können die schon mal anwachsen.
> 
> Das mit den 5 Goldfischen ist richtig und für die Größe eigentlich kein Problem - aber ......
> ...



Hallo
Die Pflanzen werde ich nächste besorgen.
DIe Shubunkin könnte ich von meinen Schwiegerpapa bekommen, der hat genug 
Einen Filter für den Teich habe ich schon. Ist ein Oase Biosmart 5000.
Der speist nachher auch den Bachlauf.



Springmaus schrieb:


> _Hallo,
> 
> wie schön das mal jemand in der Nähe wohnt
> 
> ...



Hallo Springmaus

Wo kommst du denn her?

So und dann habe ich mal den Bachlauf angefangen. Habe mal Bilder dazu gemacht wie er verlaufen soll. Eine Stufe soll er auch bekommen.
Aber nu erstmal die Bilder.
     

Über Kritik und anregungen freue ich mich immer.

Gruß


----------



## Springmaus (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Teichvorstellung vom Schlumpf*

_Hallo,

das wird bestimmt mal eine schöne gemütliche ecke 

Wie schön noch ein Teich in meiner Nähe!_


----------



## Uschi (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Teichvorstellung vom Schlumpf*

Hallo, sieht ganz toll aus habe auch mit so einem Teich angefangen und auch 5 Goldfische reingesetzt, die haben sich aber sehr schnell vermehrt, habe auch jetzt noch in meinem großen Teich welche rumschwimmen, die ich aber nach und nach verschenke, wenn ich sie erwischen kann
Gruß Uschi


----------



## Papaschlumpfv6 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Teichvorstellung vom Schlumpf*

Und was machst du dann mit dem großen Teich wenn du die Goldfische raus hast?

Gruß


----------



## Joerg (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Teichvorstellung vom Schlumpf*

Hallo Sven,
wenn es noch möglich ist, würde ich den Teichlauf anders gestalten.
Nutze doch den ganzen Platz bis zum Zaun aus. Bei einem mäanderförmigen Verlauf, kommst du sicher auf 3m Länge.
Den Graben dann 20-40cm tief machen, mit Kies auffüllen und auch bepflanzen.
Das Wasser wird dadurch zusätzlich gefiltert und Schwebstoffe können sich auch gut absetzen.


----------



## Papaschlumpfv6 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Teichvorstellung vom Schlumpf*

An die Möglichkeit habe ich noch nicht gedacht den Bachlauf weiter nach hinten zu bauen. 
Ich habe mir das ganze nochmal angeschaut und ich könnte dann den Filter hinter den Busch recht hinten verstecken. Ich glaube das ist ein Stachelbeerbusch. 
Die Idee mit der Tiefe finde ich klasse dann könnte man die Nährstoffe für die Algen schon gleich im Bachlauf senken, Das meinst du doch damit oder?

Grüße


----------



## Papaschlumpfv6 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Teichvorstellung vom Schlumpf*

So da bin ich weder. Habe die letzten Tage fleißig wieter gebastelt und habe  ihn fast fertig.
Bachlauf ist jetzt breiter geworden und auch etwas länger.
Hier mal die Bilder.


----------



## Aqua0403 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Teichvorstellung vom Schlumpf*

Hallo,
das sieht doch schon mal gut aus. Wenn du den Bachlauf noch bepflanzt und den Biosmart dazu einsetzt, hast du einen mehr als ausreichenden Filter für deine Teichgröße. Ein Frage habe ich nur, hast du die Folie mit der Schale verbunden ?

Gruß Emre


----------



## Joerg (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Teichvorstellung vom Schlumpf*

Hallo Sven,
sieht schon gut aus.

Ein Teil der Schwebstoffe kann sich im Bachlauf absetzen.
Damit die auch rauskommen braucht es Pflanzen oder eine jährliche Reinigung.

Damit dein Teich nicht in der ersten Katastrophe endet - war bei mir auch so - entferne von allen Pflanzen die "Teicherde". Diese enthält sehr viel Nährstoffe, die du gar nicht gebrauchen kannst.
Wasche die Wurzeln und setze sie in Pflanzkörbe mit Kies oder ganz nackt in die Pflanzzone.

Das Überangebot an Nährstoffen werden sonst Schwebealgen oder Fadenalgen übernehmen.


----------



## Papaschlumpfv6 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Teichvorstellung vom Schlumpf*

Also der Bachlauf ist bepflanzt. Ich denke das wird reichen mit 2 Pflanzen.
Siehe Foto Nr. 11 
Im Bachlauf habe ich die Pflanzen mit der Erde eingesetzt. Mein Dealer hat gesagt das das nicht schlimm wäre und das er das auch so bei allen Teichen macht.
Naja vielleicht will er ja auch verdienen, was ich nicht glaube da er echt super ist und ich ihn schon seit Jahren kenne.
Aber totzdem Danke für den Tip werde es bei den anderen Pflanzen machen.

Gruß


----------



## Christine (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Teichvorstellung vom Schlumpf*



Papaschlumpfv6 schrieb:


> Also das Fachgeschäft in unserer Nähe meinte das ich so 5 Goldfische locker drin halten könnte aber nicht mehr.





Joerg schrieb:


> Das mit den 5 Goldfischen ist richtig und für die Größe eigentlich kein Problem - aber ....



Hallo Sven,

schade - aber ich muss noch mal drauf hinweisen - auch wenn hier und dort das Gegenteil behauptet wird.

In einem 1000-Liter-Pfützchen haben Goldfische und ihre Verwandten (__ Shubunkin, Sarasa) nicht zu suchen. Warum nutzt die nicht die Chance, Deinen Kindern Natur näher zu bringen, mit Lebewesen, die in so ein Teichlein passen und/oder selbst einziehen.

Ich habe selber mal mit ein paar Fischchen in so einem Becken angefangen und seit ich gesehen habe, wie diese Tiere ihr Verhalten änderten, nachdem sie in den jetzigen, größeren Teich umziehen durften, würde ich das nie wieder tun.

Leider wird zu oft vergessen, das es sich auch bei Goldfischchen mit einem geringen materiellen Wert um Lebewesen handelt und nicht um Dekorationsstücke oder gar Kinderspielzeug.


----------



## Papaschlumpfv6 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die Teichvorstellung vom Schlumpf*

Juhuu
So nu ist er fertig.
     

Gruß


----------

